# First Flechette



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys so I threw this together the other day out of a random bolt and some paracord. The bands are 8 inch 3060 tubes with paracord loops and seem to work pretty well with this heavy bolt. This was the only slingshot I had without bands and I will be upgrading to a wider fork slingshot when I make more. I'm going to Lowes soon to get the machine screws M.J showed in his tutorial and after I put those together I'll make a serious video for you guys to enjoy!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Flechette + pfs = bad idea


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah I know I'm care full  But yeah I know it's dangerous I actually just moved over to a maxim champ by flippinout slingshots ill post a picture later. I was getting crazy band slap on the pfs I guess the bands are to heavy.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Here I made another dart with more strands of paracord. Slingshot is the maxim champ with looped 1842.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I like them darts. That way one doesn't have to fear for thier hand as much


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah I like them, so far they hit ridiculously hard and they generally fly straight. I am really scared to fire the dart ones lol. So I'm only making these right now.As I said as soon as I can make a couple more Ill post a video so you guys can see how they fly.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I bet they do fly well with all the weight in the front like that. Nice work!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! They have been really fun and I'm not even close to being done with experimenting. So thanks for the tutorial! These ones are a little heavy but they work well with the single 3060. The looped 1842 are a little light for them though but they should be good for the real ones. I should be able to post the completed ones using your machine screws later today or tomorrow. And then ill try to post the shooting video sometime next week. So stay tuned! Sharpshooterjd.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

The pfs sounded crazy! I bet these things hit hard.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

They really do! Here is some more pictures of my new setup plus a bunch more flechettes. Enjoy!


----------

